# A "Case" of Cover Envy



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I was asked for pics so here they are. I am very happy with this cover! The feel of it is amazing. 
The top right of the cover did come a little short of the edge of the Kindle, but I think this is done on purpose as
the leather will streach over time. With just a gently pulling it does cover and I put an band around it over night and
it is now covering the K without coaxing. It folds back easily as you can see below and is easy to press flat while reading.
Again over time I suspect it will lay almost flat.










On my card it says "This Kindle belongs to..." and the under my number it says "Reward if found".. this is the 
only purpose I can see for the card holder. I especially love how beautifully it goes with my Borsa Bella case. The case 
is really the perfect size. I just got a slightly smaller version, she did as a test, it fits but is a little hard to get the K in the Cole Haan in 
and out. I think for Oberon covers you would not want anything smaller.


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

I love your bag and the cover's color combo!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow. Nice pictures.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Gorgeous as usual!


----------



## stringbeanie (Feb 28, 2009)

Gorgeous.  The Cole Haan cover looks floppy from the photos.  Is it pretty sturdy and protective in person?
What floral case is that holding the Cole Haan?  It is beautiful and matches so well with the leather.

Thanks.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

stringbeanie said:


> Gorgeous. The Cole Haan cover looks floppy from the photos. Is it pretty sturdy and protective in person?
> What floral case is that holding the Cole Haan? It is beautiful and matches so well with the leather.
> 
> Thanks.


It is a little floppy that is kind of the style but it is also protective and and well made. I do think having 
the additional case is the ideal way to travel around with it. I would not just through in a bag as is. Her is a link to the
case.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Beautiful pics!  You have great taste!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Striking set, you know how to put things together!
Well done!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

A beautiful "package" that you have created. 
thank you for sharing
Sylvia


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Very well put together!
EL


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I am surprised that no one has asked this yet, so I will:

HOW did you get a custom screensaver on your K2


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

KindleKay said:


> I am surprised that no one has asked this yet, so I will:
> 
> HOW did you get a custom screensaver on your K2


You beat me to it, I was just about to ask the same thing!! Everyone is waiting to find out how to do it...pls. share!!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

KindleKay said:


> I am surprised that no one has asked this yet, so I will:
> 
> HOW did you get a custom screensaver on your K2


I know, but I ain't telling...
(it isn't a screensaver!)

EL


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Did OctoChick use photoshop for these pics!!!  Not fair!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't you get custom screensavers by making a picture 'book'. Can't you just open the picture book to a page of it? I bet her Kindle isn't really asleep. . . .

Ann
<don't really know as haven't messed with screensavers or pictures at all>


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann is correct. I loaded my screen savers on. It is east to do, 
which is why it is frrustrating that they just didn't add a save 
Option to the menu.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Ann is correct. I loaded my screen savers on. It is east to do,
> which is why it is frrustrating that they just didn't add a save
> Option to the menu.


So do they work if your Kindle is asleep? Or does it have to be on to see the ones you loaded?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kari said:


> So do they work if your Kindle is asleep? Or does it have to be on to see the ones you loaded?


I think when the K2 is asleep, you are going to see Oscar Wilde & Co.

L


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I think when the K2 is asleep, you are going to see Oscar Wilde & Co.
> 
> L


Sadly I think you're right.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

kari said:


> So do they work if your Kindle is asleep? Or does it have to be on to see the ones you loaded?


Leslie is correct, you can load up a file just like the K1, when you open each image, you even get a menu that 
gives you different sizing options. This is where Amazon could also add a "Save a Screensaver" option. Which I think would
make it pretty fool proof.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

That is a beautiful combination, Octochick.. I think you should (if you haven't already) send some of the pics to Meliisa at BorsaBella for use on her site..


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> That is a beautiful combination, Octochick.. I think you should (if you haven't already) send some of the pics to Meliisa at BorsaBella for use on her site..


Thanks. We have worked out an exchange already... photography is how I make _my_ living, so I do not give them out for nothing
but I do work for pretty purses !


----------



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

Very Nice!  I love seeing all the combinations that people have come up with for dressing their Kindle.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

chalkmaven said:


> Very Nice! I love seeing all the combinations that people have come up with for dressing their Kindle.


I agree, I know a lot of people are waiting on their covers and skins, it will be fun to see when they have them all 
together. Y'all must post pics... my friend says this is my porn!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Octochick said:


> On my card it says "This Kindle belongs to..." and the under my number it says "Reward if found".. this is the
> only purpose I can see for the card holder. I especially love how beautifully it goes with my Borsa Bella case. The case
> is really the perfect size. I just got a slightly smaller version, she did as a test, it fits but is a little hard to get the K in the Cole Haan in
> and out. I think for Oberon covers you would not want anything smaller.


Absolutely luscious. What a gorgeous combination! And so well photographed and presented too !


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Absolutely luscious. What a gorgeous combination! And so well photographed and presented too !


Ahh shucks, thanks.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Great combo - looks great!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I received the saddle cole haan covers today. Bought one for myself & my husband. They are wonderful! Lighter than the amazon case which I was glad to see. I like cases pretty light. The leather and suede are fabulous! And are cases fit great. Doesn't cover up the power buttons at all. Maybe they had a batch that did. Some reviews seem to indicate the problem is only on some cases. Looks like it will fold back flat in time with coaxing . Mine already almost folds completely flat.  Glad I purchased it. Will definitely be my only case.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> Looks like it will fold back flat in time with coaxing . Mine already almost folds completely flat. Glad I purchased it. Will definitely be my only case.


Lisanr~ When you fold the cover back, try reaching in and just pushing the spine in. I do that and it folds back much better.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I will . Thanks for the tip.


----------

